# NNE Halloween Snow Event



## Zand (Oct 30, 2010)

Just drove back to LSC from Ramunto's in St. J and watched it changed from rain down there to accumulating snow here. NOAA says low of 38 and all rain for Lyndonville so they're already wrong. However they're saying 2-4" for the mountains so we'll see what happens.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 31, 2010)

Friends of mine in Maine are reporting snow in the flatlands.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 31, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Friends of mine in Maine are reporting snow in the flatlands.



True story.  Friends in Augusta are reporting snow falling. 2" at SL and SB with more coming down. 

http://sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/livecam.html


----------



## bigbog (Oct 31, 2010)

Bangor got the changeover ~1 hour ago...still snowing, but probably on the edge of change any which way.  Temps only going the one _good_ way today into evening!
#1 snowfall = Halloween....a nice feeling.  A bit cold tonight for the kids....but this is supposed to clear off with the dropping temps, so at least visibility should be good.


----------



## Zand (Oct 31, 2010)

Didn't get anything here, but can see snow up on Burke and up in the Sheffield highlands. Saw some snow-covered cars driving through Lyndonville... probably came out of Newark and Kirby.


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2010)

Good sign.  More precip throughout the week, snow as a "slight chance".  That and my wife's request to put the snow tires on (don't ask) are leading indicators that we're on the spiral.
Snowforecast.com predicting for NVT on the overnight:

"A summit coating to a few inches possible--snow levels dropping downslope to base late PM"


----------



## Zand (Oct 31, 2010)

A 1/2" inch or so here from a few various showers today... also hit a good squall down in Littleton about an hour ago.


----------



## KingM (Nov 1, 2010)

Flurries in the valley last night and cold. Nothing stuck, but it definitely felt like winter, and I've been able to see snow on the upper 3/4 of Sugarbush the last few days.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 1, 2010)

KingM said:


> Flurries in the valley last night and cold. Nothing stuck, but it definitely felt like winter, and I've been able to see snow on the upper 3/4 of Sugarbush the last few days.



Any idea how much is on the upper sections?


----------

